# Dayan vs Shengshou vs MF8



## Amir Nafisi (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello to every one I wanna buy a best megaminx but I cant choose them
whats you sugestions for me ???
Dayan 
Shengshou
MF8 v3 
MF8 v2
QJ
Mefferts


----------



## PianoCube (Feb 16, 2013)

Dayan is good but a bit expensive. mf8 v2 is quite locky/poppy imo.
I have never tried any other.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 16, 2013)

I really like the Dayan with ridges, but I'm not all that fast. The thing is that many megaminxes need to be modded to be good (although they are REALLY good once modded properly), but the Dayan doesn't need that.


----------



## Amir Nafisi (Feb 16, 2013)

what about shenshou?


----------



## benskoning (Feb 16, 2013)

I am stuck between recommending the QJ version 2 and Dayan with ridges.

I have tried a ShengShou and they are alright after modding.


----------



## Parham Saeednia (Apr 24, 2013)

which is better in everything?(such as corner cutting ,speed,sticker)dayan or shengshou or mf8V3


----------



## Amir Nafisi (Aug 11, 2013)

Actualy I bought dayan & personally think Dayan is the best .
However, according to the Odder Shengshou optimization and mod is better than Dayan.


----------



## SMS Majidi (Aug 11, 2013)

I think sheng shou is better.....


----------

